# Who else loves natural brown?



## smh223 (Jun 9, 2003)

Anyone have some nice shots?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

It's my favorite!
Here's a link to my previous post. Enjoy!
My Orient Blue - Natural Brown Car


----------



## smh223 (Jun 9, 2003)

your car is awesome. i also love the two tone effect with natural brown. check this out. i dont think its natural brown, but it is also really nice.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Up to now, Natural Brown has been offered in the E65 with a blue interior. As of a few months ago, they now offer it with a black interior as well. It is a much needed change, IMO, and makes for a stunning interior combo.

Natural Brown = :thumbup:  :bigpimp: :wow: :bow: :str8pimpi :beerchug: :clap: :supdude: :yummy:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

smh223 said:


> your car is awesome. i also love the two tone effect with natural brown. check this out. i dont think its natural brown, but it is also really nice.


It's actually good 'ol natty brown, but this one comes with an option that everyone else in the world can order with the car: Birch wood trim. You can order the parts seperately here in the states for around $500, but then you have to sell your myrtle wood trim much less as many are trying to get rid of theirs for the metallic trims.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I love it too.









Oh, wait a minute. Wrong Marque. Better with optional black carpet is a better choice anyway.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Nat brown in the Touring*



smh223 said:


> Anyone have some nice shots?


Steel blue and natural brown is a rare combo...


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

*Here's my Grey Green Metallic with Natural Brown...*










*One of the rarer "standard" combinations, I'd bet. I like it a lot, but I do find the name "Natural" a bit humorous. Like any other color, ol' bossy's hide was bleached and dyed.*


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

smh223 said:


> Anyone have some nice shots?


Here is another:


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Here's a Topaz Blue 330Ci I almost bought.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

My OB/NB 3 series:


----------

